# Handgun Safe Vulnerability - Vaultek VT20i



## SaintKP (Dec 9, 2017)

While I don't use this safe, there might be some people here or people you know who do.


Top-selling handgun safe can be remotely opened in seconds—no PIN needed – Ars Technica


_"Two Six Labs also reported two other vulnerabilities in the popular safe. One, stemming from a lack of encryption in the Bluetooth communications, allows attackers within range to obtain the unlock PIN."

"A second weakness allows anyone to make an unlimited number of attempts to pair a Bluetooth device with the safe. The safe design allows PINs that are four to eight digits long, but it only accepts digits 1 through 5. That means there are a maximum of 390,625 combinations (that is, 58). The number of combinations will be considerably smaller number if owners use a PIN shorter than eight digits."
_

It appears if you leave the Bluetooth option turned off the safe is secure (aside from someone trying to pick it).


----------



## CQB (Dec 10, 2017)

Welcome to the IoT with other episodes to follow.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 14, 2017)

Pro Tip: Don't show people where you keep your guns

Additional Pro Tip: Don't subscribe to silly fads involving weapon storage that makes retrieval more than a 2-step process


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 14, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Additional Pro Tip: Don't subscribe to silly fads involving weapon storage that makes retrieval more than a 2-step process



Agree so much on this one.  My nightstand safe is a push button combo that I can open in seconds, in the dark....and I practice it.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 15, 2017)

I agree completely especially about having your guns with reach and easily accessible, really the only time I do have them in a safe is when I'm going into Iowa for my job.

Nebraska has pretty lenient gun laws when it comes to carrying them in your vehicle, however once I cross into Iowa any handgun in my vehicle needs to be unloaded and locked away in a secure location in my vehicle.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 16, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I agree completely especially about having your guns with reach and easily accessible, really the only time I do have them in a safe is when I'm going into Iowa for my job.
> 
> Nebraska has pretty lenient gun laws when it comes to carrying them in your vehicle, however once I cross into Iowa any handgun in my vehicle needs to be unloaded and locked away in a secure location in my vehicle.



Iowa and Nebraska have reciprocity for concealed carry licenses.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh. Well that's embarrassing...but now I know though so thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> Oh. Well that's embarrassing...but now I know though so thank you.



Now you know!

Recently Wisconsin got on board, so now any state that touches Minnesota's border has reciprocity with each other.  Makes my travels MUCH easier!  Except in North Dakota I cannot go into my local watering hole carrying....lots I hate about Minnesota, but I still think we have one of the best carry laws in the country.  We can carry virtually anywhere other than federally prohibited areas.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2017)

BITD in North Carolina you could open carry and carry in your vehicle as long as the gun was in plain sight. We'd put the handguns on the dashboard.


----------

